# Creating Rhinestone Templates in Pictures



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

For some reason the pictures I posted in a previous thread didn't show up properly.

I get quite a lot of PMs asking for the pictures - hence this post 

The software is Roland's R-Ware

Okay, we've spent a bit of time using the software. These are very early days and as we've never done anything with rhinestones before, our first attemps are sure to be cr*p 

The software is Roland's R-Ware Studio v1.2 We purchased it for £200GBP from Xpres in the UK. We also purchased a starter kit of various 'vinyls' and rhinestones. The starter kit cost more than the software!

It'll take a while for us to become competent with the software. Some of the things missing for me are:

1. Rulers on the X & Y axis
2. Dragable boundary lines

I've changed the blade in our Graphtec CE5000-60 for a 60deg one. Using the test cut facility and a bit of playing, I've got the cut depth just right so the sand blast vinyl cuts and only the slightest impression shows on the carrier sheet.

We've only attempted simple designs thus far, text etc, so bare with us.

Here are some pictures which show how easy the vinyl weeds.

Picture 1.
This first pic shows the cutter at work - pretty useless really as it's like watching paint dry

Picture 2.
This picture shows how easy weeding is - even with the vinyl still in the cutter.

Picture 3.
Here's the template stuck on the tray.

Picture 4.
And with a sprinkling of rhinestones. Light circular movement with the foam places the rhinestones the right way up into the holes

Picture 5.
Applying the application tape to lift the stones

Picture 6.
And lifting away

Picture 7.
Finally, one we made earlier!

Hope that helps.

John


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice! What kind of vinyl are you using as your template material, what mil, etc?


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

good post - thanks.

I too would like some info. if you could accomodate.

I've had a Roland Engraver sitting in a room for about 12 mths now and still havent used it.

Am seriously thinking about selling it (back to the rep. hopefully) and doing the same sort of thing that you're doing.

I've got a Roland cutter so seems logical.

Could you elaborate on the medium used to make the template?

I'm in Australia and any info. is greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi all

The vinyl used is often called sand-blast resist. It's about .75 of a millimetre thick.

Donna, I'm not best placed to advise on you hardware. Others here use Roland engravers & cutter with R-Wear.

I'm sure if you read through the last weeks of posts, you'll sonn get your answers.

John


----------



## CustomRhinestone (Jan 25, 2009)

I have looked at sandblast resist material. Would I have to purchase 75 mil then for the correct thinkness


----------

